# Spain/France



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Looking for sun and site in France or Spain Sept to late Nov Any recommendations appreciated


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We are off on 3rd Sept. returning end of Nov.

Idea is to follow the grape harvests down to south of France. If weather gets cold, we will carry on into Spain/Portugal.

While in France we will stay mostly on aires & only go to campsites when need to do washing etc.

Will watch your post with interest.

Best of luck.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Anywhere except Santander!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Patsy
Its still going to be nice and warm down here at that time. Tell me how far into Spain you want to go and myself and others can give you some recommendations. I never go to the Spanish west coast so can only help with the east coast (Costa`s) and south


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*Spain France*

Love the Costa del Sol been there a few times stayed at Cabapino This time would like somewhere different from Cabapino


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Any recommendations for sites between say Benicassim and Benidorm. I'm looking for sites where the pitches are not covered by trees so that I can get some winter sun ideally within walking/cycling distance of a town. 

For that reason I have ruled out Bonterra Park and Azahar in Benicassim and am fed up with Villasol, El Raco and the dreaded Toretta in Benidorm.

What's Javea like or what about Denia. All suggestions welcome. 

I'm not hijacking this thread because the answers may be of interest to the original poster.

Thanks.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Any recommendations for sites between say Benicassim and Benidorm. I'm looking for sites where the pitches are not covered by trees so that I can get some winter sun ideally within walking/cycling distance of a town.
> 
> For that reason I have ruled out Bonterra Park and Azahar in Benicassim and am fed up with Villasol, El Raco and the dreaded Toretta in Benidorm.
> 
> ...


Javea has a nice site also lots of wildcamping spots
Denia lots and lots of wild camping spots
Benidorm area have a look at http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/index_eng.html no trees on site
€12 a night plus free wifi within cycling/walking of Albir
If you are going to stay on a site during winter make sure you beat them down on a price and get it in writing
A little further towards Valencia is Oliva wild spots by the marina also a camp site there.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*Spain France*

Looks like France is out due to weather Now looking at Spain and Portugal. Anyone any views on Turiscampo in Portugal or any other sites in Portugal


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> For that reason I have ruled out Azahar in Benicassim


gelathae, why rule the above site, yes it has a lot of trees but they are cut very short for the snow bird brigade so no problem getting the rays when available.

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

You can stay for a couple of days (or longer) at the aire in Peniscola 8€ per day incl electric WiFi available .Camping Javea is nice also has WiFi
In Denia try Los Pinos(not fancy but also not expensive) and a bike ride to Denia. Then drive down to Alfaz De Pi to the camperpark (see above by Hogan) 12€ inc electric and WiFi and a walk to the village of Albir with nice restaurants etc. Also this site has a rail station within walking distance and you can go to Benidorm for next to nothing. Fresh bread daily and a laundry service if you want it. I live here and I still stay overnight sometimes in the Camperpark just to meet and chat to people from other countries and the UK.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Spain France*



Patsy said:


> Looks like France is out due to weather Now looking at Spain and Portugal. Anyone any views on Turiscampo in Portugal or any other sites in Portugal


NEVER Rely on the weather.

As mentioned on here in past posts, we have spent two weeks in a Villa in Spain in June never went above 65f. Bak in the UK we had a heatwave with tempeartures touching 85f+

Stayed in a Hotel in Javea at easter and five people drowned in floods. While in France they had blue skies and 75f.

More recently, we were in Belgium in Spring and it was 80f while Germany was pushing 90f. Even Scandinavia, Oslo, Stockholm and Copehagen were mid seventies f. What was happening on the Costas? Rain and more rain 55f.

Remember the French Cote D'Azur & Riviera stays quite mild through to November and unless you travel as far south as Costa Tropical, Spain (sheltered by the Sierra Nevada) you may not get much better weather.

Trev.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Spain France*



Patsy said:


> Anyone any views on Turiscampo in Portugal or any other sites in Portugal


I've not stayed at Turiscampo; it sounds good from the description in the CC Caravan Europe, but when we drove past the location did not look very appealing. We've stayed at, and didn't much like, Camping Olhao; it's very popular with Dutch, Germans and French through the winter, but it's not in a great location either.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> You can stay for a couple of days (or longer) at the aire in Peniscola 8€ per day incl electric WiFi available .Camping Javea is nice also has WiFi
> In Denia try Los Pinos(not fancy but also not expensive) and a bike ride to Denia. Then drive down to Alfaz De Pi to the camperpark (see above by Hogan) 12€ inc electric and WiFi and a walk to the village of Albir with nice restaurants etc. Also this site has a rail station within walking distance and you can go to Benidorm for next to nothing. Fresh bread daily and a laundry service if you want it. I live here and I still stay overnight sometimes in the Camperpark just to meet and chat to people from other countries and the UK.


Funny that ,We sometimes just stay the odd night at camperpark maybe we will meet one day? look for a Hymer B574 with a M.H.F sticker in the front and back window.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks very much for the replies. I shall take up a few suggestions Probably try Azahar again on the way down though last time I stayed there they did not cut down the trees until the end of October. I'll also try Peniscola, Oliva, Javea and the camping park Costa Blanca.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hogan I will look out for you at the camperpark. Have you met Lucian the frenchman who has been there for months. A complete eccentric with so much stuff in his van. He is busy now converting his Alden Sat dish to get internet even though he has it at the camperpark. He has over 200watts of solar and is always on hook up. His main computer (he has several) is partitioned for XP, Vista,MS Dos. and Linux. It was he who told me where to buy my solar panel.A real character
Gelathae we look forward to meeting you when you come down


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ken, just as a matter of interest how are some people managing too stay on camperpark for such long periods, i thought they got their licence under the condition that people will not become residents or stay for extended periods. 

The camperstop at Nerja (new one) has been granted a licence but as its €70000 the boss will not open it up and they have put strict conditions on lenghts of stay, i have been in contact with Tania the (old site) administator and she is selling jewellery too the holiday punters on the Balcones and does not know when/if it will open.

Bob


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Patsy.

Try campimg Blanes. This site is right on the prom at Blanes, and about 30 miles before barcelona. It was still warm on 14th Nov last year. The site is open all year. Must also agree with C7KEN good spots.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Costa Del Sol*

Hi,
there is a nice campsite about 30 mins further west on the N340, its at 162.2 kms, Camping Parque Tropical, open all the year & has lovely heated indoor pool, free hot showers, Bar/Restaurant etc. We live near it & because of access probs when we take our M/H down there late Sept we will probably park our MH there.
Oh. the tel / fax is 0034 952 793618.
Give me a shout if I can be any help.
Brian


----------

